# "But I'm hungry/thirsty!"



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

Today with it being nice weather, was an opportunity to bleed the radiators and let some of the trapped air out. There are 6 in the house. I went round one after the other with a bleed key, opening them up and closing the valve as the first bit of water dribbled out. Left the wiping up to the last, and as I approached the last radiator (in the bathroom) Iz was by it contentedly... licking up dripping radiator water. She has fresh water downstairs, a glass kept filled with fresh water in the computer room (adjacent to the bathroom). So she decides to drink radiator water. Naturally I got a filthy look when she was scooted away from the stuff. "Horrible human, I'm thirsteee!"


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I guess it wouldn't do her any harm? unlike the radiators maybe had lead or something nasty in them, but the quantity she lapped up was likely very little.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Cats will always prefer radiator / AC water because it has a high concentration of oxygen (same reason they prefer fresh water, or water that has just flowed like tap water or spring water, or they swirl the water in the bowl themselves to add oxygen to it). 

The hotter the weather here, the less the strays drink from the water bowls we put down for them, because they're all drinking from the houses' AC pipes during the summer.

Passer-bys see the poor strays struggling to lap up every drop of AC pipe water, they're shocked and run to bring big fresh water bowls, which the strays again ignore for the drops from the AC pipes.


----------

